# Another "what Is This?"



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 13, 2016)

This little lady belonged to my great aunt but was given to our family by her son after she passed away. I've got my hands full trying to clean up several bikes right now but I think this one is really worth my time and effort since it had belonged to a family member. 

I found the serial number and found out that it was used twice for some reason so this is either a 1952 or a 1957 Schwinn. I've got a good guess of what model this is but I really don't want to embarrass myself if I was way off. I've cleared away two layers of paint on the chainguard to see if there was a name underneath but all I found was red paint and some white pin-striping, perhaps I got a bit too enthused and wiped the label right off or whoever painted it wiped it off. 

Also curious as to what style badge I need to look, there's a bracket for one but it's missing.  

(Sorry about the pix, it was getting dark out)


----------



## rhenning (Jun 13, 2016)

What is the serial number and where is it on the bike.  Also what size are the tires.  Tires should say that on the side wall.  The location of the serial number helps date the bike.  The number of numbers also help date the bike.  Schwinn reused numbers fairly often so you need to know some other things to be sure.  Roger


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 13, 2016)

Well you already know its a schwinn probably.  On most you can simply enter the serial here http://schwinncruisers.com/serial-number.html
and it will give you a year.  Then you got browse the catalogs at the site by your year and figure out what you have.  This is not 100% but is very useful.  Sorry I cant be of more help.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 13, 2016)

Weird. I looked at this and thought,  "hey! Get out of my backyard!"



 

Here's my 1960 junker.


----------



## ratina (Jun 13, 2016)

Unfortunately it looks like your frame is bent. The seat tube behind the chain guard is bent and you can see a reweld on the top lower bar. The bar spacing is off and the handlebars are closer to the seat now. Since it is sentimental it might be a good wall hanger as is.


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 13, 2016)

Serial Number is C14626 and is located near on the back of the frame where the rim connects into (unsure of technical name). This bike's been well used and abused so the front tire is a Schwinn replacement and the back tire is a Spitfire. 


I saw that weld and wondered about it but when I removed two different layers of weird blue spray paint in that area, what looked like factory red was painted over it...it's a different red than the typical primer. The handlebar was actually hanging on by a thread in the picture, I moved it a bit later and the thing popped off. I mentioned this to my father and he wonders if someone customized this to fit my great aunt (apparently she was only 4'8") and sent it to a body shop to be repainted? I couldn't imagine that to be the case since the last of the three layers of paint is just layered over the rest and is rather chalky. I totally can believe the frame is weird on this since I've been told that she rode this bike everywhere. Dad used to run his own bodyshop and still has most of his equipment so it's not too much trouble to clean these junkers up and repaint them. Thanks for letting me know about the frame for future purchases though!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2016)

You must have used schwinncruisers.com's serial look up. Your serial number was actually use for three years, 1952, late 53 and in 57. No big deal since your bike is a 1957 middleweight and not a ballooner. The Spitfire tire was Schwinn's replacement tire for a non S-7 Schwinn rim, so that wheelset has been replaced along with the fenders.


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 13, 2016)

Sweet, it's good to know what year it is, any idea of the model? I assumed it was probably a 57 since my cousin would have been old enough to ride bikes with his mother to shops by then.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 13, 2016)

LGibbs1372 said:


> Sweet, it's good to know what year it is, any idea of the model? \




Hard to say with the repaint and missing parts- the fenders would be a tell, but those aren't Schwinn fenders...if the pedals are original to that bike I'd say one of the lower end models ie: Spitfire or Hornet. The badge could be a tin Spitfire one or a standard Schwinn big oval. Lots of those girl's frames around if you wanted a straight one.

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2016)

LGibbs1372 said:


> Sweet, it's good to know what year it is, any idea of the model? I assumed it was probably a 57 since my cousin would have been old enough to ride bikes with his mother to shops by then.




Thru the process of elimination there is only one model it could be with a removable stand along with considering the guard and pedals as original. If they're not, then you may never figure out the original model.  

_*It's not a :*_
Corvette.
Starlet
Hollywood
Spitfire
Hornet
Tiger
American

So what is the only model left?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2016)

Okay, here is a hint. And the owner also has a 52 serial number and never went down the list to find the other two years his serial number was used. Probably a 57 model also

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1952-schwinn-flying-star-w-2-speed-c-l-e-a-n.21575/#post-110301


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 14, 2016)

Good observation on the non built-in stand. I wouldn't rule out Hornets and Spitfires tho, as I have some without the built in stands. The Flying Stars I have had have all been the one-year-only '61's, a bit different, but right there was an earlier 50's version of the Flying Star. But actually, didn't the 50's FS have a different guard? But then again, who knows if any of those parts are still original on that bike....
Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Good observation on the non built-in stand. *I wouldn't rule out Hornets and Spitfires tho*, as I have some without the built in stands. The Flying Stars I have had have all been the one-year-only '61's, a bit different, but right there was an earlier 50's version of the Flying Star. But actually, didn't the 50's FS have a different guard? But then again, who knows if any of those parts are still original on that bike....
> Darcie




If we assume the guard on the OP's bike is original, the Hornets and Spitfires are for sure ruled out. I think the rear wheelset was removed/replaced and then used on something else since the Fly Star was a 2 speed manual.


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info! Would it still have been a two speed if the brakes are activated through back-pedaling? 

Sorry for annoying everyone with these bizarre junkers but free junk is free


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Intense One (Jun 15, 2016)

My guess it has some Corvette in her.....here's mine...your chainguard definitely looks like my girl's one


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2016)

That guard was used on pre war lightweights and then the post war lightweights with a few minor changes. When the middleweights were introduced they all had that guard along with the lightweights. One of the most overused guards that I have ever seen!


----------



## Aerostrut (Jun 16, 2016)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 329399 My guess it has some Corvette in her.....here's mine...your chainguard definitely looks like my girl's one




Corvettes have a clip frame and drilled fork for hand brakes.  OP doesn't.  Gary


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 22, 2016)

Not all Corvettes are 3 speed or hand brake bikes, some are single speed & coaster brake, with standard frame and fork. 
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerostrut (Jun 23, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Not all Corvettes are 3 speed or hand brake bikes, some are single speed & coaster brake, with standard frame and fork.
> Darcie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I agree some Corvettes came with coaster brakes, but I believe they still had the clip frame with the little L shaped bracket for the rear fender.  I might be wrong.  Please post a pic of a Corvette with standard frame and fork if you can find one.  Gary


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 23, 2016)

2 Corvette frames- red one is a 3 speed frame, blue one is single speed with coaster brakes, you can see the rear fender brace is different on the two frames. The 3 speed L shaped brackets are on the fenders, not the frame.

But Schwinn didn't shy away from substitutions when necessary.

Darcie


----------

